# Studio Management Software??



## Epic Photography (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey everyone,
I'm interested to know what studio management software you guys use (if any) ?
What is the BEST thing about the software?
What is something you wish it had, but doesn't? Or something you would improve?
I've got a few ideas up my sleeve and just putting to feelers out there to see what people want 
Cheers
Chris @ Epic Photography


----------



## table1349 (Apr 27, 2015)

Pixifi
Why?  It works.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 27, 2015)

ShootQ and 17Hats.  You'll just need to do the research yourself.


----------

